# TC Contender or Encore Pistol ?



## GregoryB. (Oct 15, 2012)

I am wanting a Thompson Center Pistol and was wondering which would be the better of the two  (Contender G2 or Encore ). Are the barrels interchangeble between the two guns ? Will use it mainly for hunting deer and some coyotes.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 15, 2012)

Barrels are not interchangeable among the two. Different frame strengths.

The Contender is available in most handgun calibers along with some rifle calibers like 30-30,223, 6.8 45-70 etc.

The Encore will handle most rifle calibers like .308, 30-06.

Check them out and decide what you like:http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/encore.php


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 15, 2012)

Would prefer a rifle cartridge 30-30, 7-08, 308. Didn't remember seeing as many chamberings for the Encore as compared to the Contender.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

Your not looking in the right places   TRY these  http://www.eabco.com/    --    http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/    -    http://www.midwayusa.com/find?userSearchQuery=encore+barrel      ---     http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/searchMSS.asp?pg=20&NAV=2&searchInfo=ENCORE BARREL&op=AND    ---   and one of my favorites       -      http://www.edstc.com/    -----    - and there are others but the cost get's pretty HIGH for their stuff  eddy m


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

Either will get the job done  -     the Encore supports higher pressure loads than the contender just need to decide what ya need     --   the 35 REM, 7X30 Waters , and a favorite of mine  357 MAXIMUM are all available in the contender line and are some I use-- the two in my photo are a 308 and 243 ENCORE   guns  weigh more with heavier recoil- but hit harder and more range     ----   don't get me started I'm a TC NUT also there are gun web site that are TC heavy and the used barrels in the swap and sell area  can be real bargains    eddy


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 15, 2012)

Just food for thought, but with most pistol barrel lengths, you are not gaining a whole lot with the rifle-type cartridges.

The 14"-16" barrels will not get a complete burn on those cartridges, especially the long-action cartridges (270, 30-06)

In my opinion, you get better efficiency and a whole lot less recoil and noise from the Contender cartridges.  Unfortunately, the best ones require handloading.  My favorites are the TCU line, followed very closely by the JDJ series.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

7MM -TCU


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have and prefer the Contender.  It is a smaller frame gun than the Encore, easy to carry and handle, lots of fun to shoot and hunt with.  The Encore is a larger frame gun and can be chambered for the bigger more powerful cartridges.

My gun is the Contender Super 14 in 7x30 Waters, Pachmeyer Decellerator grips, Ultradot brand red dot.  It is like a souped up 30-30 that shoots a smaller diameter 7mm 120 grain bullet.  Federal factory loads are available so reloading is not neccessary.  Good deer hunting load.

Dave


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 16, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> 7MM -TCU



YES SIR!

Here are the results from a 7TCU with a 120 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip. 

This deer was shot broadside at 76 yards.

Entrance wound:







Exit wound:





That is a quarter, BTW.

That deer went about 30 yards and piled up.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 16, 2012)

Davexx1 said:


> I have and prefer the Contender.  It is a smaller frame gun than the Encore, easy to carry and handle, lots of fun to shoot and hunt with.  The Encore is a larger frame gun and can be chambered for the bigger more powerful cartridges.
> 
> My gun is the Contender Super 14 in 7x30 Waters, Pachmeyer Decellerator grips, Ultradot brand red dot.  It is like a souped up 30-30 that shoots a smaller diameter 7mm 120 grain bullet.  Federal factory loads are available so reloading is not neccessary.  Good deer hunting load.
> 
> Dave


Dang we must be related I have almost the same 7X30 set up but with the LOUD MUZZLE BREAK - but it shoots great and I have a contender carbine in 7X30 as a companion gun that my youngest son got his first deer with  great load for close to medium range deer and light as a feather guns


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am a reloader so different loads are not a problem. Just need to handle both and compare before I buy one.


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had both and prefer the Contender in pistol format.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 30, 2012)

Get both.  You will eventually anyway, they are addictive.  I prefer the contender as a pistol and the encore as a rifle platform.


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been looking at both models on line comparing them. I like the contender looks better although they are close in comparison my 5ft tall wife could probably grip the smaller contender easier. Will probably start with a 30/30 or 7/30 first.


----------

